# St. Allie



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Anniversary! I hope we are all here again in 25 years to wish you a happy 50th anniversary. I know you said its not till tomorrow but I am not sure exactly when that is date/time wise. We all raise our cups to you!


----------



## St Allie (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks Dan.. it's the 30th march.. so tomorrow for me and two days away for you 

Allie


----------



## Julie (Mar 28, 2010)

St Allie said:


> thanks Dan.. it's the 30th march.. so tomorrow for me and two days away for you
> 
> Allie



Geez Louise, Allie you are two days in the future? 

Well, cheers to you and your husband


----------



## St Allie (Mar 28, 2010)

Julie said:


> Geez Louise, Allie you are two days in the future?
> 
> Well, cheers to you and your husband



Thankyou Julie,

and it's just one day ahead..at the time of posting this, my current time is

10.56am 29th march


----------



## whine4wine (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Anniversary St Allie

The wife and I celebrated 26 this last Nov. Time flies

We were out celebrating my birthday yesterday. (It was the 25th, 55yrs young, thank you) LOL. We went to Olive Garden............Man I would like to get a hold of their empty wine bottles, I talked to the bartender, she said they would only save them for one day. I might have to try some dumpster diving LOL they serve a ton of wine there.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy birthday for yesterday Dale, you left marriage late didn't you.. ( my calculations you were a 28yo at the time)

I was a 19yo bride and they said it wouldn't last!

we are having dinner with friends tomorrow, at a restaurant called 'the winebox'

Allie


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 28, 2010)

If you're two days in the future, I'm gonna start relying on you for; stock tips, lottery numbers and sporting event results.....I'm gonna CLEAN UP bay-bee.

Oh, and Happy Anniversary, you deserve a hearty round of applause.


----------



## whine4wine (Mar 28, 2010)

St Allie said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday Dale, you left marriage late didn't you.. ( my calculations you were a 28yo at the time)
> 
> I was a 19yo bride and they said it wouldn't last!
> 
> ...



Yeah it was the second time for both of us.............If at first you don't succeed.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Mar 28, 2010)

St Allie said:


> I was a 19yo bride and they said it wouldn't last!
> 
> 
> Allie




Happy Anniversary Allie. I was 20 when I married and there were times *we* didn't think it was going to last. 

Larry


----------



## St Allie (Mar 28, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> Happy Anniversary Allie. I was 20 when I married and there were times *we* didn't think it was going to last.
> 
> Larry



I think the kids were what stretched our marriage quite a bit. Teenagers are just horrible!

we have a rule though.. If you want out of the marriage because you've found someone else.... you take the kids with you and allow your partner an opportunity to take stock and sort out their life..

because we have 4 teenagers.. neither of us wants to take the kids.. so we're staying together!

Allie


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy anniversary my far away friend. I like the idea about taking the kids, that would definitely change things for a lot of couples. 
My wife was 18 when we got married and I was 24. Most of her friends asked what in the world are you thinking? But she said all along "he's the one!"
It's wonderful when you find that special person. 
I hope like was said before, we're all around to wish you a happy 50th.
But then I'll be 80 and probably wont remember any of this.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 28, 2010)

whine4wine said:


> Yeah it was the second time for both of us.............If at first you don't succeed.



Well I think marriage has a lot going for it.. at least you gave it another chance.. And it's obviously worked out well for you both.

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Mar 28, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> Happy anniversary my far away friend. I like the idea about taking the kids, that would definitely change things for a lot of couples.
> My wife was 18 when we got married and I was 24. Most of her friends asked what in the world are you thinking? But she said all along "he's the one!"
> It's wonderful when you find that special person.



Thankyou, yes some of the friends comments can stick in your mind 25years later. I'm sure my parents thought it.. but they never actually voiced their doubts..I think we've been very fortunate not to have grown apart over the years. How long have you been married?




myakkagldwngr said:


> I hope like was said before, we're all around to wish you a happy 50th.
> But then I'll be 80 and probably wont remember any of this.



LOL!


----------



## St Allie (Mar 28, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> If you're two days in the future, I'm gonna start relying on you for; stock tips, lottery numbers and sporting event results.....I'm gonna CLEAN UP bay-bee.
> 
> Oh, and Happy Anniversary, you deserve a hearty round of applause.



I'll warn you if alien spaceships are sighted in the future, then you'll have time to fashion a hat out of aluminium foil to stop them controlling your thoughts.. Of course the aliens may already be here and I forgot my tinfoil hat .. so maybe I am being controlled by an alien?.. best you put on your tinfoil hat now.. just in case! ...

(thankyou )


----------



## Racer (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy anniversary St Allie! My wife and I celebrated our 30th back in Nov. Thank god we made it thru the teen years with our kids.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 28, 2010)

Racer said:


> Happy anniversary St Allie! My wife and I celebrated our 30th back in Nov. Thank god we made it thru the teen years with our kids.



thankyou  

Amazing how many people are in long marriages on this site.. you'd think alcoholism would have made us all single!

3 years to go til the eldest is 20.. so not too much longer really.. Am looking forward to 'empty nest syndrome" hehehhe

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2010)

I said it in another thread but Ill say it again here, Happy Anniv. Allie! We just had our 18th in Feb.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 28, 2010)

Thankyou Wade,

18years is a good length of time.. did you manage to get out and have dinner together?.. not easy with young kids I know.

you'll blink and it'll be 20 years before you know it.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2010)

No never made it  Dont remeber why but I did make a nice dinner for her. I stuffed a nice staek with some sauteed portobella shrooms and gorgonzola cheese.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 29, 2010)

wissn eye coud sssssssssssssing a drrukin rendishon ov Hapy Anauniversity fo ya


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

well sounds like it was a nice evening Wade.. who did the dishes?


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> wissn eye coud sssssssssssssing a drrukin rendishon ov Hapy Anauniversity fo ya



a la marilyn monroe?.. you going to wear the wig Mike? 

 (thanks!)


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 29, 2010)

My Marilyn wig is also my Jerry Garcia wig, same wig to custumes


----------



## Leanne (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations and happy anniversary. Wishing you many, many more of them!


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks Leanne,

am looking forward to dinner tonight, getting my glad rags on, decent heels.. and my face out of the jar!

::


----------



## NSwiner (Mar 29, 2010)

Allie sounds like you guys go out for a really meal as often as we do which isn't often .Enjoy your evening and try a new wine while your out . We have one that just turned 20 yrs and the other in mid teen years 16 yrs . I know I'm ready for our next stage in live to begin no kids at home but don't think that coming any time soon . Maybe by the time we have our 25th anniversary in 3 yrs we will be closer to that goal . Go enjoy and CONGRATS to you & hubby .


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks Darlene,

we went to this restaurant last year.. they serve crocodile.. ostrich and kangaroo.. amazing menu and even better .. a really good dessert menu..

fantastic chef.. huge cellar and surprisingly, not horrendously expensive.

will post on here tomorrow, what we ended up ordering ..

 ( if I remember, might be a dial a driver night!)


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2010)

Gee I don't want to disappoint anyone but the children keep coming back!!!!!!!!


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

Julie said:


> Gee I don't want to disappoint anyone but the children keep coming back!!!!!!!!



LOL!

I have to get rid of mine first..


----------



## NSwiner (Mar 29, 2010)

Mine will only be allowed in the door with a bag if they are here to dog sit for us while we take a nice trip .


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

change of plans...

Dinner moved to a thai restaurant.. due to a guest objecting to crocodile on the menu..

hehehhe

we're all hippies and tree huggers in NZ...


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ya right, we all said that. Just dont letem have their old rooms, they get comfortable. My sons room has way to much wine stacked in it for him to get comfy


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 29, 2010)

I out 48 hour mattresses in our guest bedrooms. Yes once the kids are out they are guests when they come back.


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Ya right, we all said that. Just dont letem have their old rooms, they get comfortable. My sons room has way to much wine stacked in it for him to get comfy



LOL, our daughter moved back too fast, that is what we were going to do, make her room into a wine room. Oh well, someday.


----------



## Racer (Mar 29, 2010)

Julie said:


> Gee I don't want to disappoint anyone but the children keep coming back!!!!!!!!



I thought I was the only one that had kids from the "boomarang generation"!
2 out of 3 of my kids have been out in the real world and come back home a few times each already!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Mar 29, 2010)

Julie said:


> LOL, our daughter moved back too fast, that is what we were going to do, make her room into a wine room. Oh well, someday.



You have to be fast. When our son moved out Itsuko made his room into her sewing room very quickly. 
Larry


----------

